# 4 pot USB hub not working



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

Got a MS 4 port USB hub so I could have more USB devices plugged into my comp from the front.

So I unhooked my USB adapter and mouse, and hooked my new hub into a USB port on the front of my case. Then I hooked the mouse into the hub. Nothing.... ok, so I hook my USB adapter into it, thinking maybe it needs a couple devices in.

Again nothing. When I hooked each device into this hub windows didn't detect any of them!! ***!! SO I unhooked the hub and hooked the 2 devices back into their ports, and everything as fine again!


----------



## KHPower (May 26, 2007)

When you plugged in your hub , did Vista try to install any drivers for the hub or did the ' Found new hardware" window pop up above the taskbar?

Did you try to install the USB hub in a different USB input such as the back? 

You could also leave it plugged in and restart

Usually you dont need to search for drivers for a hub but it wouldt hurt to look I guess:4-dontkno


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi jessman!! :wave:

Did you try to plug the mouse directly to the front USB port on your computer? Is it working? 

Then, try to plug just the mouse to the USB hub, and plug the USB hub to the back USB port on your computer. Is it working now?

Post back here so that we can diagnose this further. :grin:


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

hey, thanks guys, it works. Dunno what was worng, but I gave it another shot, and Vista detected it this time. Dunno what happened last time


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

It works now? Glad to hear that. It might be the power issue here. Try to use it, and post back here if you facing the same problem again :grin:


----------

